# Yellowstone



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Leaving next Wed June 24 for Yellowstone dont have to be back till school starts for teachers Aug 1 First trip ove 150 miles on our 5er we bought last Aug just before hurrican Katrina. Did Dhakedown 2 weeks ago at Vicksburg, MS really looking forward to going west again never been north of Chyenne WY.
Will go to Louistown Lake north of Dallas Ft Worth for Memorial day weekend to visit daughter. then have 3 days to get to yellowstone No defined schedule after that for rest of summer. Just depends on gas prices and what looks interesting.

If anyone knows the relative merits of I80 west or I70 west after we leave Dallas let me know abouut road conditions etc. Whether its better to travel west across Kansas or Nebraska


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We're going to be at Yellowstone from 6 to 12 July. We're planning to stay at the KOA at West Yellowstone. I can't help much with the road info since we'll be going from California but I think I80 is not as mountainous as I70 west of Denver.


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow - sounds like a wonderful trip. I hope you enjoy yourselves.

Take lots of pics and update us when you can.

Happy Outbacking!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The choice is wheat or corn. Not much different if you are just driving across the states to get west.

Since you will go up I-25 (the scenic portion of the drive) I would just go across I-40 then turn north at I-25.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bill

Have a safe and enjoyable trip.

Thor


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Bill, I think either I-80 or I-70 would be equally fine; I like the scenery a little better through Nebraska. I traveled on I-40 between Oklahoma City and Albuquerque last year and didn't like that at all - this expressway is very uneven with large expansion joints that made it a bumpy and noisy ride for hundreds of miles.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rtavi,

Sounds like you guys have a dream summer planned. Have a great trip!









But please tell me it's not June yet! This year is just going by WAY too fast!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

Being from Nebraska I am biased, and would like you to contribute to our sales tax here. As far as road construction and such there is not much that I know of currently going on. I-80 is in good shape, but there is probably always a section that they will work on. Have a great summer.

Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Yellowstone, ahhh, my favorite place! Have a great time and don't feed the bears!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

my daschund,Cricket, wants you to say hello to her friends, the Bison. She was motionless and barkless when one was just a few feet from the car. You don't realize how huge they are until you are in their territory. Saw plenty of bears too. Great place to visit! have fun!


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

thanks everybody


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great reason to become a teacher! Kidding, my wife is a teacher and she works sooo many hours and the pay isn't great.

Have a GREAT summer camping excursion.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

summergames84 said:


> Yellowstone, ahhh, my favorite place! Have a great time and don't feed the bears!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine too!!!!


----------

